# MTB-SCHULEN Harburger Berge



## Bikelovers (9. Januar 2019)

Ich freue mich schon argh auf meine 2. MTB-Saison und möchte diese mit einem Basis-/Aufbaukurs starten.

Kennt Jemand MTB-Schulen, die Kurse anbieten?
Ich hab bisher eine Einzige finden können (Trailtech), die nur alle 2x Monate Kurse in Hamburg anbietet.


----------



## Sasheve (21. Januar 2019)

Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaliberat (24. Februar 2019)

Moin!

Meines Wissens ist Trailtech aus dem Harz der einzige Anbieter in den HaBes. Habe dort letzten April selbst mitgemacht.
Hat Spaß gemacht, und in der Gruppe zu üben mit erfahrener Anleitung bringt immer etwas.

Für mehr Anbieter ist der Markt hier vielleicht doch zu klein.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (3. März 2019)

Es gab noch zwei Einzelpersonen, darunter Phillip Kraft, bei dem ich mal im Kurs war. Ich hab aber von ihnen lange nichts gehört und vermute, dass beide ihr Start up wieder eingeschmolzen haben. Wie kaliberat schon sagt: Der Markt ist hier einfach nicht gegeben.


----------



## Bikelovers (3. März 2019)

Ich habe jetzt Trailtech im Mai gebucht.

Da wir im Juli nach Österreich fahren  werde ich dort eventuell noch einen Abschlusskurs buchen.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (3. März 2019)

Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## kaliberat (3. März 2019)

2017 bot bikeride aus Dortmund die Einsteigerkurse an.
Das hat aber wie gesagt Trailtech übernommen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. März 2019)

Falls euch der Weg in den Deister nicht zu weit Ist, die Deisterfreun.de bieten jetzt auch Fahrtechniktraining für alle Level an.
Unter Trailscool.de


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. März 2019)

Trailschool.de meine ich. Sorry.


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (11. März 2019)

Moin Leute,

Meine Schule www.eriderz.com
Bietet EMTB Kurse an. Der nächste Kurs findet am 17.03.2019 in den Habes statt.
Allerdings ist es fürs uns auch möglich MTB-Kurse zugeben.
Bitte setzt euch bei Interesse mit uns in Verbindung. Gerne würden wir auch MTB Fahrtechnik Kurse in den Habes veranstalten. 

VG


----------



## kaliberat (17. März 2019)

Moin!

Ich fände es gut, mal ein Training bei einem lokalen Anbieter zu besuchen.
Vielleicht sind so auch 1-Tages-Schwerpunkttrainings möglich - z. B. Manual und Bunnyhop.
Wäre im April / Mai bei einem Tag dabei.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaliberat (19. Mai 2019)

So, habe gerade einen Tag bei Matthias von www.eriderz.com hier in den Hades trainiert - allerdings Fahrtechnik auf dem analogen MTB 
Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Ich werde gerne nochmal einen 1-Tages-Workshop bei Matthias buchen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## sniper-wolf (16. Juni 2019)

Ich poste es hier einfach mal. Ich bin auf eine neue Schule gestoßen und habe mich gleich mal für den Kurs am 30.06. angemeldet. Leider bin ich zur Zeit der einzige Teilnehmer und der Kurs findet erst ab 5 Personen statt. Wer hat also Lust mitzumachen? 

www.bikeschule-hamburg.de


----------



## Bikelovers (17. Juni 2019)

Ich bräuchte eine Bikeschule, die mir die Unsicherheit nach einem Beinbruch nimmt und zeitgleich auf meine eingeschränkten, körperlichen Möglichkeiten nach dem Bruch eingeht. 
Würde wohl auf Einzelunterricht hinauslaufen. 

Bietet dies eine Bikeschule an?


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (21. Juni 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte eine Bikeschule, die mir die Unsicherheit nach einem Beinbruch nimmt und zeitgleich auf meine eingeschränkten, körperlichen Möglichkeiten nach dem Bruch eingeht.
> Würde wohl auf Einzelunterricht hinauslaufen.
> 
> Bietet dies eine Bikeschule an?



Hi.. melde dich gerne mal bei Mir... wir können sowas auch gerne im Einzeltraining erarbeiten. Ich bin Sportlehrer und habe Erfahrung mit solchen Themen. 

VG


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo an Alle Biker in Norddeutschland / Hamburg.
Für den August bietet ich an 2 Wochenenden Fortgeschrittenen MTB Fahrtechnikkurse an.
Am 10.08 wird es einen Fortgeschrittenenkurs Name: Wheelie / Manual geben (inkl. Manualmaschine). 
Am 17.08 veranstalte ich einen extra Kurs nur für Bikerinnen (Ladysonly).
Name: Trailsurfen Harburger Berge.
Inhalt: Linienwahl Berg und Berauffahren, Hindernisbewältigung Bunny Hop.
Wer Interesse  hat bitte melden. Ich werde die Kurse noch hier bei Events einstellen.


Gruß
Matthias


----------



## kaliberat (7. Juli 2019)

Schade, August ist schlecht bei mir. Finde es aber sehr gut Matthias, dass Du nun ab und zu Kurse in Harburg anbietest.
Möchte nochmal mitmachen und deshalb hier weiterhin aktiv reingucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeschuleHH (14. Juli 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon argh auf meine 2. MTB-Saison und möchte diese mit einem Basis-/Aufbaukurs starten.
> 
> Kennt Jemand MTB-Schulen, die Kurse anbieten?
> Ich hab bisher eine Einzige finden können (Trailtech), die nur alle 2x Monate Kurse in Hamburg anbietet.


----------



## BikeschuleHH (14. Juli 2019)

Die BIKESCHULE HAMBURG bietet auch in der zweiten Jahreshälfte 2019 MTB-Fahrtechnik-Kurse an. Einfach mal nachschauen unter: 









						Mountainbike-Fahrtechnik-Kurse in den Harburger Bergen
					

MTB-Techniktraining in kleinen Lerngruppen für Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Experten




					www.bikeschule-hamburg.de
				




Sportliche Grüße, Frank


----------



## kaliberat (14. Juli 2019)

Wird ja immer vielfältiger hier, super!
Hast Du, Frank, 2018 ein paar Sonntagskurse für die HNT durchgeführt?

Konnte nicht dabei sein, und dieses Jahr hieß es, die Kurse finden leider nicht statt.


----------



## BikeschuleHH (14. Juli 2019)

kaliberat schrieb:


> Wird ja immer vielfältiger hier, super!
> Hast Du, Frank, 2018 ein paar Sonntagskurse für die HNT durchgeführt?
> 
> Konnte nicht dabei sein, und dieses Jahr hieß es, die Kurse finden leider nicht statt.


 Ja, genau - in Kooperation mit dem HNT!


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (23. August 2019)

moin.... für Kurzentschlossene veranstalte ich am Sonntag 25.08.2019 einen Sprungworkshop...
Wer Interesse hat bitte PN an mich... Informationen hier unter Events.... Wir sehen uns...


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (25. August 2019)

Moin... ne guten Workshop war es heute...
Danke an alle Teilnehmer...
Nächste Termine folgen.


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (25. August 2019)

Moin... ne guten Workshop war es heute...
Danke an alle Teilnehmer...
Nächste Termine folgen.


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (11. September 2019)

Moin.... SAVE THE DATE … 

„Ladys Only“ MTB-Workshop Harburger Berge !!!!!
Der „Ladys Only“ MTB-Fahrtechnik und Touren-Workshop startet am 15.09 um 10.00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte  "harburger Berge"in Hamburg.
Dauer bis zu 6 Stunden, je nach Wetterlage.
Inhalt:
Ein tolles MTB-Fahrtechniktraining wird in eine lockere und schöne Tour, durch die Harburger Berge, eingebaut.
EMTB Fahrerinnen sind ebenfalls willkommen. 
Themen, wie Linienwahl, Wurzeln überfahren und Kurvenfahren werden besprochen, genauso das Bewältigen deiner "Lieblings"-Schlüsselstelle.
Mit zu bringen, sind Spaß Freund und Lust am Mountainbiken. Natürlich ne Bike, etwas zu trinken und zu essen. 
Anmeldung und weitere Informationen unter www.eriderz.com.
Siehe Link:
https://www.eriderz.com/kurse-und-trainingsmodule/2/e-mountainbike-fahrtechnik?number=EZ10002.11 (bitte nicht verwirren lassen, Anmeldung war nicht anders möglich).
Bitte auf den EMTB Workshop am 15.09.2019 anmelden.
Preis: 89€ pro Teilnehmerin
Freue mich auf euch und den Workshop.

Gruß


----------



## Bikelovers (11. September 2019)

Irgendwie hab ich kein Glück mit solchen Terminen 
Hätte darauf echt Bock, kann aber leider nicht teilnehmen. 
Bietest du den Kurs nochmal im Oktober an?


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (22. September 2019)

Moin... ich plane gerade noch einen Termin im Oktober und würde gerne ne Bikepark Wochenende in Sankt Andreasberg (26.-27.10) anbieten.
Hätte wer  Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

